# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نبذة  مختصرة عن فضيلة الشيخ سليمان الخراشي

## محب الصالحين

بسم الله و الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 




هو فضيلة الشيخ ( *أبو مصعب سليمان بن صالح الخراشي*)

 صاحب الجهود المميزة في الرد على العلمانيين، والعصرانيين، ودعاة تغريب المرأة المسلمة.



بعض مؤلفات الشيخ سليمان حفظه الله المطبوعة في المكتبات أو الإلكترونية المنشورة على الشبكة:

عن قضايا المرأة:
أحوال النساء في الجنة 
وقفات مع من يرى جواز كشف الوجه 
نقـد.. كتاب " تحرير المرأة في عصر الرسالة " لمؤلفه.. عبد الحليم أبو شقه 
المشابهة بين قاسم أمين في كتابه تحرير المرأة و دعاة التحرير في هذا العصر 
هكذا بدأ الاختلاط 
حركة تحرير المرأة 
هذه قصة الفتاة المغربية .. ( نزهة كويز ) .. مع الهلالي ! 
أكـذوبـة ......... تُـردّد في الصحـافـة السـعـوديـة ! 
هل تُصدق أن ( الدكتورة نوال السعداوي ) كانت .......! 
بدايات السفور في العالم الإسلامي


كتب وأبحاث
نقض أصول العقلانيين
رأس الحسين رضي الله عنه 
أسئلة قادت شباب الشيعة للحق
انتحار ملحد
إفحام النصارى 
الكاثوليك .. الأرثوذكس .. المارون .. و البروتستانت 
تجديد الخطاب الديني: كلمة حق أريد بها باطل.. 
تدريس اللغة الإنجليزية في المراحل الابتدائية 
كيف احتل الإنجليز مصر ؟ 
العلاقة الحميمة بين الصحابة وآل البيت 
ابن تيمية لم يكن ناصبياً 
مسائل الخلاف والاجتهاد 
أخطار (الجامعة الأمريكية) في البلاد الإسلامية 
العصرانية قنطرة العلمانية 
كيـــف تطورت العلاقة بــيــن اليهود والنصارى من عداوة إلى صداقة…؟ ! 



موقع الشيخ الرسمي على الشبكة:
موقع ومنتديات الكاشف
http://www.alkashf.net/


صفحة مقالات الشيخ على موقع طريق الإسلام:
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...scholar_id=649



صفحة كتب الشيخ على موقع  طريق الإسلام:
http://www.islamway.com/index.php?iw......ng=1&id=649



صفحة الشيخ على موقع صيد الفوائد:
http://saaid.net/Warathah/Alkharashy/index.htm


فقلا عن  موقع أخوات طريق الإسلام 

http://akhawat.islamway.com/forum/in...howtopic=31549

----------


## طلال

> ابن تيمية لم يكن ناصبياً


جزاك الله خيرا 
ووفق الله الشيخ سليمان لما يحبه ويرضاه.

هذا الكتاب بحثت عنه فترة 
فهل رؤي قريبا عند أحد المكتبات ?

----------


## محب الصالحين

وجزاك الله خيرا 

ابن تيمية لم يكن ناصبيا موجود على النت هنا


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...4&d=1142608101

----------


## طلال

جزاكم الله خيرا

لا عدمنا فوائدك..

----------


## الجزائري السلفي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  [
[[*][السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فضيلة الشيخ سليمان الخراشي بارك الله لنا ولك في هدا الموقع وجعله سدا في وجه الغلاة والمميعين وحشرنا ربنا في زمرة المساكين[/[/list]

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

معذرة .. نريد نبذة موسعة ولو قليلا عن حياة العالم الكبير أبي مصعب - حفظه الله - .
إذا تغلغل فكر المرء في طرفٍ،
من علمه غرقتْ فيه خواطره

----------


## علي الغامدي

الفضل فضل التقى والعلم منزلة 
قد حازها كل من بالدرس جلاها

أما النبيه الذي تثنون مغنمه
قد علم العلم ان الله رباها

يستذكر العلم حرصا في تعلمه
ممن تغافوا عن التحقيق جلاها

ويحمل الغبن من كلم ومن علم
ويحسب الله مايأتيه فاحصاها

فيه الغنيمة ان قد رد منكرة
تقاعس الغير من تحديد فحواها

أعلى اللاله العلي اليوم منزله
بما استعد المحيط العلم بالجاها

هبوا لعيني خطابا فيه معلمه
وارجوا مثيلا لأخلاق تبناها

شيخي سليمان كم أعمت مخالبه
في الله من يتقي مالا ليشقاها

او في سفيه تعالى عن شريعته
ورد حقا بتحريف واسفاها

لله در العلا ظفرا بمركبه
كم استحالت على ركب تمناها

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

أين الترجمة أخي الكريم ؟ ذكر الإنتاج العلمي جزء مهم منه ، لكن أين المولد والنشأة والطلب وأبرز الشيوخ والشهادات العلمية والإجازات والعمل الدعوي ... إلقاء الدروس والخطابة وغير ذلك . نفعنا الله بالعلم وأهله آمين

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

صح لسانك يا شيخ علي الغامدي على هذه الرائعة في شيخنا حفظه الله 

احب ان اضيف ان الشيخ سليمان الخراشي حفظه لله ماركة مسجلة في عقول اهل البدع والانحراف والضلال
وحين ماتدخل في مناظرة مع احدهم وتستشهد بقول للشيخ او تنقل من كتبه ينهار خصمك بين يديك ويفر
 لا يلوي على شيء وهذه تجربة شخصيه لي مع ليبرالي عنيد

----------


## علي الغامدي

بارك الله فيك أخي ماجد

وللحق اني كتبتها هنا في متصفحة اضافة رد وبشكل متسرع وهذا ليس بحق وقدر الشيخ وفقه الله ودحر حساده وبما أنك تكرمت علي وأسميتها رائعه فروعتها بروعة من قيلت فيه 

لذلك اود ان انوه عن آخر المستجدات علما اني لااسمي نفسي شاعر فأنا منقطع عن هذا من أمد بعيد ولم تهيج قريحتي الشعريه سوى المواقف الماجده والسير الخالده والعبر الوارفه وبجهد المقل

وهنا صيغه القصيده من جديد وكنت أتمنى لو أمكنني تشكيل حروفها ولكن في تقديركم اللغوي الخير والبركه واعتذر فالقصيده في الشيخ سليمان ولكنها ليست له فقدره اكبر بكثير

الفضل فضل التقى والعلم منزلة 
قد حازها كل من بالدرس جلاها 
أما النبيه الذي تثنون مغنمه
قد علم العلم ان الله رباها 
يستذكر العلم حرصا في تعلمه
ممن تغافوا عن التحقيق اشباها 
ويحمل الغبن من كلم ومن علم
ويحسب الله مايأتيه فاحصاها 
فيه الغنيمة ان قد رد منكرة
تقاعس الغير من تحديد فحواها 
أعلى اللاله العلي اليوم منزله
بما استعد المحيط العلم بالجاها 
هبوا لعيني خطابا فيه معلمه
وارجوا مثيلا لأخلاق تبناها 
شيخي سليمان كم أعمت مخالبه
في الله من يتقي مالا ليشقاها 
او في سفيه تعالى عن شريعته
ورد حقا بتحريف واسفاها 
لله در العلا ظفرا بمركبه
كم استحالت على ركب تمناها

----------


## شذى الكتب

ربي يبارك فيه

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

لم تتحفونا بسيرة ولو مختصرة عنه !

----------


## قحطان

> لم تتحفونا بسيرة ولو مختصرة عنه !


ونحن ننتظر ، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المقدسى

بارك الله في الشيخ وفي جهودة المبيرة للذب عن الإسلام

----------


## محمود شاكر

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الكريم، وحفظ الله الشيخ سليمان ووفقه لكل خير،
وقد توقعت أن أجد ترجمة ولو يسيرة للشيخ، ومع هذا يعجبني غموضه وإن كان ويحيرني ! 

تحيتي

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

يشهد الله على محبتي للشيخ الخراشي في لله ، ولقد عرفته منذ أن عرفت الأنترنت ، فعرفته دائمًا متميز بكتاباتة ،،، وردودهُ  تشبه الألغام  ،والمتفجرات ، في وجوة المخالفين للمنهج السلفي ،وقد وقعت على هذه الصفحة أثناء بحثي في القوقل عن ترجمة  لهذا الشيخ الفاضل...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله في الشيخ 
افتقدناه في المجلس 
ما أخباره لمن يعرفه

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للرفع بارك الله فيكم
   أين الشيخ الخراشي وكيف حاله

----------


## عاشق الكتاب

من سلبيات الشيخ (وفقنا الله واياه لكل خير) أنه جعل رأيه في الأشخاص هو رأي الاسلام

فلم يبقى احد  من المشاهير(عالم , روائي , مسؤول..الخ) الا و جعله مخالف لأهل السنة

والجماعة وفيه من العيوب كذا وكذا و كذا !!

انا لا أخاطب من يقدسون الأشخاص أو المشائخ بل انني اخاطب من لديه شي من الانصاف

قد نختلف مع شخص لكن يجب ألا ننسف الشخص كله و ألا نبحث وننبش في سلبياته

فقد يكون هناك طبيب حاذق نختلف معه او عالم  متخصص في الطب او الكيمياء او الفلك

وغيرها فلا يعني وجود بعض السلبيات أن ننبذه ونكرهه وننسف جهوده !!

من المؤسف ان البعض تأثر بسير بعض العلماء والائمة (الذين ماتوا قبل قرون) ويحاول

تقليدهم بالبحث عن سجال ومعارك وهمية ينتصر فيها حتى يصبح بطلا امام تلاميذه

و محبيه  ويلجم أعداء الله و أعداء الاسلام ويكون شوكة في حلوقهم...وغير ذلك من

كلام لا معنى له!!

لماذا لا يترك هؤلاء المشائخ المعارك والسجال الممل والترف الفكري ويناقشوا مشاكل

الناس الحقيقية من بطالة و فقر و مشاكل التعليم والصحة وغيرها ويكونوا جزء من

مجتمعهم بدلا من ان يكونوا مغيبين عن واقعهم ومنشغلين بتوافه الأمور وكأنهم يعيشون 

في مجتمع بلا مشاكل وبلا سلبيات ولم يبقى الا نبحث عن معارك هنا وهناك للرد على

الفاسقين والمارقين من الدين(رغم ان المشكلة في فرع من الفروع الذي ربما اختلف

عليه الصحابة  رضي الله عنهم أو التابعين او الائمة الأربعة) !!

اتمنى ان ينزل هؤلاء من بروجهم الى واقع الناس والمجتمع و ينسوا المعارك مع الاحياء

و الاموات وان يعترفون بفضل من منحه الله نبوغ في علم من العلوم وان نلتمس له

العذر ( الا اذا خرج من دائرة الاسلام) اما النبش في الكتب والمقالات والبحث عن

زلة هنا و زلة هناك ثم وضع كتاب ( فلان بن علان في ميزان الاسلام) فهذا لايليق,,

----------


## أم معاذة

> معذرة .. نريد نبذة موسعة ولو قليلا عن حياة العالم الكبير أبي مصعب - حفظه الله - .
> إذا تغلغل فكر المرء في طرفٍ،
> من علمه غرقتْ فيه خواطره


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ألا ترى أخي الفاضل بأنّ في وصفك هذا بعض المبالغة ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

مشاركة الأخ عاشق الكتب حقها الحذف لكن أعلم أنني لو فعلت لقال : ما دفعهم لحذفها إلا تعصبهم للشيخ الخراشي ، لكن حقيقة لا يسع الإنسان السكوت على هذا الكلام .



> من سلبيات الشيخ (وفقنا الله واياه لكل خير) أنه جعل رأيه في الأشخاص هو رأي الاسلام
> 
> فلم يبقى احد من المشاهير(عالم , روائي , مسؤول..الخ) الا و جعله مخالف لأهل السنة
> 
> والجماعة وفيه من العيوب كذا وكذا و كذا !!


بعيدًا عن أنك بدأت بسلبيات الشيخ الخراشي ولم تذكر حسنة واحدة له، لي وقفات مع كلامك:



> أنه جعل رأيه في الأشخاص هو رأي الاسلام


الشيخ كتب ما عنده بدليله ، ولم يكفر ولم يفسق من خالفه بدليل ، وهذا فهمه عن الإسلام فإن كان عندك ما يقضي بخطئه فاكتبه مع البيان.
وكذلك كل من يكتب : موقف الإسلام من كذا ، وحكم الإسلام في كذا .... الخ إنما يكتب فهمه ولا يلزم أحدًا تقليده فمن خالف بدليل فعلى الرأس والعين.




> فلم يبقى احد من المشاهير(عالم , روائي , مسؤول..الخ) الا و جعله مخالف لأهل السنة والجماعة وفيه من العيوب كذا وكذا و كذا !!


هذا هو الظلم بعينه والمبالغة الفجة التى تخرج بالإنسان عن إحسان الظن بالقائل رغمًا عنه .
يا أخي الفاضل لي سؤال واحد تعقيبًا على قولك : اذكر لي من من الناس أخرجه الشيخ الخراشي عن أهل السنة ظلمًا له ، وأنت تراه منهم لننصفه من الشيخ الخراشي؟!




> انا لا أخاطب من يقدسون الأشخاص أو المشائخ بل انني اخاطب من لديه شي من الانصاف
> 
> قد نختلف مع شخص لكن يجب ألا ننسف الشخص كله و ألا نبحث وننبش في سلبياته
> 
> فقد يكون هناك طبيب حاذق نختلف معه او عالم متخصص في الطب او الكيمياء او الفلك
> 
> وغيرها فلا يعني وجود بعض السلبيات أن ننبذه ونكرهه وننسف جهوده !!


علم الله أنني لا أكتب بدافع الدفاع عن الشيخ الخراشي ، لكني وجدتك تدندن حول الإنصاف ولم تنصف ، وتتكلم عن العدل وتظلم في آن واحد ، فكيف يستقيم هذا الأمر في ميزان الشرع والعقل؟!
وأما من ذكرتهم : الطبيب ، والكيميائي .... الخ 
لا يتكلم عنهم أحد ما ظلوا في تخصصهم أما إذا تركوا الطب والكيمياء ورجعوا على أعقابهم يعبثون بدين الناس وعقائدهم فعندها لا يحل السكوت على عبثهم لأنهم أطباء أو كيميائيون نجباء !!!!



> من المؤسف ان البعض تأثر بسير بعض العلماء والائمة (الذين ماتوا قبل قرون) ويحاول
> 
> تقليدهم بالبحث عن سجال ومعارك وهمية ينتصر فيها حتى يصبح بطلا امام تلاميذه
> 
> و محبيه ويلجم أعداء الله و أعداء الاسلام ويكون شوكة في حلوقهم...وغير ذلك من
> 
> كلام لا معنى له!!


هذا ظلم ودخول في نوايا الناس وما تضمره صدورهم وليتك إذ ادعيت الإنصاف آثرت نفسك ببعضه ، إذًا لعصمك من هذا القول !!
وليتك إذ تقحمت هذا الحصن كنت شجاعًا فذكرت هؤلاء العلماء الذين تعرض بذكرهم وتجبن عن التصريح بهم ، هداك الله !



> لماذا لا يترك هؤلاء المشائخ المعارك والسجال الممل والترف الفكري ويناقشوا مشاكل
> 
> الناس الحقيقية من بطالة و فقر و مشاكل التعليم والصحة وغيرها ويكونوا جزء من
> 
> مجتمعهم بدلا من ان يكونوا مغيبين عن واقعهم ومنشغلين بتوافه الأمور وكأنهم يعيشون 
> 
> في مجتمع بلا مشاكل وبلا سلبيات ولم يبقى الا نبحث عن معارك هنا وهناك للرد على
> 
> الفاسقين والمارقين من الدين(رغم ان المشكلة في فرع من الفروع الذي ربما اختلف
> ...


 سبحان الله العظيم !!!
يا أخي أي بروج عاجية تتكلم عنها ، هل الكلام في عقائد الناس أولى أم الكلام فيما يتفرع عنها ويترتب عليها ، كل ما ذكرته : من بطالة و فقر و مشاكل التعليم والصحة وغيرها.
إنما هي فيما يتصل بحفظ المال .
وما يتكلم فيه الشيخ مما يتعلق بعقائد الناس وحفظ دينهم ، وحفظ الدين مقدم على حفظ المال.
كلامك على قصره يحمل أخطاء ومغالطات كثيرة .
وأخيرًا ، علم الله أنني لا أتعصب للشيخ الخراشي ولا أرفعه فوق ما يستحق ، فالرجل له وعليه ، وليس هو ممن يصح عندي وصفه بالعلامة ولا بالعالم الكبير ، وإنما هو واحد من علماء ومفكري الأمة يدافع عن دينها وعقيدتها قدر استطاعته فيصيب ويخطئ ومن العدل ، أن نقول له فيما أصاب فيه : أصبت . ونقول له فيما أخطأ فيه : أخطأت ، والصواب كذا بدليله.
أما الميل عليه أو الميل عنه فليس من الإنصاف في شيء . والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكم
أين الشيخ الخراشي وكيف حاله

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> 
> أين الشيخ الخراشي وكيف حاله


وفيكم بارك الله ، الشيخ مقيم بمدينة الرياض ، وهو بخير حال والحمد لله ، وهو من الأعضاء المؤسسين لهذا المنتدى وله فيه جهد مشكور ومشاركات طيبة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناته.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً شيخ علي أحمد عبد الباقي 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
بواسطة الشيخ الخراشي  عرفت المجلس منذ سنوات ...  إذ أحلت عن طريق مقال له في صيد الفوائد آنذاك   جزاه الله عني خيرا ...
شكراً شيخنا الحبيب علي

----------


## الدرة بنت عبدالعزيز

حفظ الله الشيخ

كم أود ان أجد سيرته 
خاصة المشايخ الذين درس عليهم

----------


## محمد كمال الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا وحفظ الله شيخنا أبا مصعب والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## علي الغامدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ألا ترى أخي الفاضل بأنّ في وصفك هذا بعض المبالغة ؟



وهل يلزم ان يكون ذا منصب حتى يهون عليك اعتباره عالما

الشيخ سليمان وفقه الله رمز للتواضع وماجاء هنا ماكان ليكون لولا انه حق له اكتسبه من معرفة محبيه وقناعتهم وأغلبهم لم يسبق لهم ان قابلوا الشيخ او حتى حادثوه 

من ألف هذه الكتب ووزعها بالمجان وبحث عن ماتغافل الناس عنه مما يضرب في عضم العقيده وله السبق في تحديد مواضع البدع وأهلها ومن يروج لها يستحق ان يقال عنه أكثر من هذا


أتمنى ان يكون لديكم نصيب حقيقي من هذا التنزه المشبوه وفي غير محله

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

شيخ مثل الشيخ الفاضل/ سليمان الخراشي حفظه الله وبارك فيه؛ لحقيق بذكر ترجمة لمحبيه، ومن استفاد من كتبه..
كيف لا! وقد تُرجم وتَرجم لنفسه من ليس في العير ولا النفير! ولا قبيل ولا دبير!
أما تعليق الأخ " العاشق!" فلعله كتب ما كتب تحت تأثير سكر العشق! 
وكم طعن في الشيخ الطاعنين ؛ ومنهم من تبا وأناب لرب العباد..وهذا بسبب كلمة مجملة أو تفصيل في محله جعلوه به خارجيا!!وقطبيا!!و  إخوانيا!! واليوم: يجعله البعض من الجراحين بغير حق، بسب كتاب (فلان في الميزان)، وسأنقل لكم طرفة دعوية واقعية حصلت معي منذ سنوات وهي:
بعد صدور كتاب الشيخ الفاضل الكريم/ سليمان لخراشي بارك الله فيه ، والذي بعنوان (القرضاوي في الميزان) كان صنف ممن أهل السنة يقول عن الكتاب فيه منهج للموازنات البدعي؟! وعن الكاتب قطبي وإخواني! هذا على منهج هذا الصنف من أهل السنة في  فهم هذا المسلك (الموازنة بين الحسنات والسيئات في النقد) دون تفصيل فيه! ثم سمعت صنف آخر من أهل البدعة يقول عن الكتاب فيه طعن في الشيخ فلان؟! والمؤلف من جماعة الجرح والتجريح!..الخ وبين هذا وذاك لم أكن أعرف المكانة العلمية للشيخ نفع الله به، فإذا بي أقع في حيرة ، لكن يسر الله تعالى أن قرأت الكتاب وغيرها من كتب الشيخ ومقلاالاته..فأعج  بتني طريقة العرض فيه، وازداد حبي له في الله ما رأيت منه من انصاف في الرد على المخالف مهما بلغت بدعته، فكلامه لا يكون إلا مدلل ومعلل، ورفق بأتباع من يرد عليهم، حتى سمعت كلمة لشيخنا العلامة مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله يثني على الكتاب وينصح به، وكذلك تقديم بعض كتبه من طرف شيخنا العلامة/ صالح آل الشيخ، وسماحة العلامة/ صالح الفوزان حفظهم الله..فقلت في نفسي (الحمد لله لم يخب ظني!)..ومثل هذا الشيخ لا يثني على كتابه الشيخ مقبل الوادعي رحمه الله، بل قرأت له كلاما لا يقوله من نسب إليهم بلا لا يرتضونه جملة وتفصيلا..وإذا بالشيخ يرد على الصوفية والعلمانية والمرجئة والخوارج والإخوان..فهل مثل هذا يقال عنه من قبيل أهل السنة أنه كيت وكيت! اللهم إلاَّ من في قلبه مرض أو من يلزم عباد الله على منهجه هو طنا منه أنه منهج الأنبياء والرسل؟! أمَّا الخطأ فلا يسلم منه بشر بعد الأنبياء والرسل..وبخصوص قدح أهل البدع فيه وفي كتبه فمثله كمثل (القافلة تسير..).ولله في خلقه شؤون!

----------


## علي الغامدي

اخي عبد الحق 
السلام عليكم 
ماذكرته من انصاف الشيخ وتنبيهه من خلال كتبه الى بدع الرموز وانحرافاتهم والعقائد الضاله ((المسكوت عنها)) ليس هذا جل قدر الشيخ لدى متابعيه وهم كثر منهم من يراه أجهد نفسه وبذل ماله ووقته وخسر الكثير منهما ايضا لتبليغ الحق وكشف الزيف الخبيث في توجهات بعض الفئات والطوائف والافراد ليس هذا فقط بل أبدع في اساليب التبليغ .

قدر الشيخ عندنا اكبر من هذا فهو لم يطلب الشهره وليس بحريص على دنيا يصيبها من خلال علمه وجهده وضع في المقابل رموز قد تعد المدح فيهم انصافا قد لايبلغ قدر الممدوح .

واخيرا الشيوخ الذين قدموا تصويبات الشيخ الداله على علمه.. وتقاه نحسبه والله حسيبه وامتدحوا مافيه ولم يمتدحوا الشيخ في شخصه ليسوا متفضلين عليه بما هو ليس أهلا له ولايمكن ان يكون حساده بهذه الصفاقه في محاولة النيل منه الا لأنه رمز شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

أخي علي الغامدي؛ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هلا تكرمت على محبي الشيخ-حفظه الله- ومتابعيه بنقل نبذة مفيدة من سيرة الشيخ؟! 
بوركتَ.

----------


## سليمان العنزي

مشكور على هذه النبذة عن الشيخ

----------


## أبو معاذ بن عبدالله

أهلا بالأحبة ..
كم كنت أتمنى أن أرى الشيخ سليمان الخراشي في درس علمي ، أو ندوة ، أو برنامج فضائي ..
فكم نحب ونجل شخصا ، ونحن مارأيناه ، ولا جالسناه ، ولاعرفناه ..
جزاه الله خيرا على نشر عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة والدفاع عنها ..

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

اريد كتب التراث التي حققها

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

حفظه الله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيه.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

له جهود ظيبة مباركة في كشف شبهات الرافضة وبيان عوارها وتفنيدها والدفاع عن خيار الامة من اصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اضافة الى جهود مميزة في علم الحديث دراية ورواية زاده الله حرصا ومتابعة وفقها وكثر الله امثاله في الامة قل من تجد من يجمع بين التواضع والعلم الغزير ...

----------


## الطيبوني

- عاشق الكتاب -

        خضت في الذي نهيته عنه

..............            عار عيك اذا فعلت عظيم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله به.

----------


## مبارك القحطاني

أنعم به و أكرم .
من عرفه أحبه أكثر و أكثر .

وفقه المولى .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وفق الله الشيخ وسدده وأعانه على الخيرات .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

والشيخ طالما أثرى المجلس العلمي بمواضيعه الطيبة النافعة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هل من ترجمة للشيخ بارك الله فيه؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> هل من ترجمة للشيخ بارك الله فيه؟


لعل الشيخ حفظه الله يذكر لنا هنا نبذة عن نفسه.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

الله يبارك في عمره ونفع به امة الهدى والاسلام وقمع به اهل البدعة والطغيان ...

----------

